# What Does John Daly Do In His Swing to Overcome His Large Size? Need Tips For Big Belly Boys



## FortyNothing (3 mo ago)

I'm returning to golf from not playing seriously since I was a teenager. I have gained about 100 lbs since those days and am now in my 30's. I read Ben Hogan's 5 Fundamentals book and was struggling to replicate that swing. Here are a couple issues I've been facing:

1. My range of motion is very limited due to my size and inflexibility.
2. My bicep and left pec keep attacking my chin when I go into my backswing, preventing a full rotation.

So I decided to look at the swing of some bigger players with a closer body type to mine and I came across this video of John Daly.

I'm not knowledgable enough to pick out the intricacies of one swing over another, so I thought I would post it here to see if you fine people could help me figure out how John Daly gets his swing so far back and other things he does to make it work on a big man.






P.S. I know some of you will be tempted to just post "lose weight" which I know will help, but if it were easy everyone would be in fit shape.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Some tips FWIW








Golf Swing For Big Guys (20 Tips)


We give you 20 golf swing for big guys tips. We cover everything you need to know and much more in our guide.




www.golfcartreport.com





Maybe similar to big chested women? Check out any vid of Paige Spiranac 😉


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

Just because of his appearance, that guy would make a great darts player.


----------

